# Nordstrom & Myer/David Jones



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't post much so apologies if this ends up wrong but anyway, Look in a box and Graphic Gardens are listed as Nordstom exclusives. However, in the past, items listed as this have found their way to Myer Highpoint's counter (albeit, sometimes with slightly different products) to my delight. So does anyone know if Myer/DJ's are Australia's Nordstom MAC "equivilant"? Bascially, are we getting both Look in a Box and Graphic Gardens? I'm going to the launch night for Graphic Graden's but the girls don't know about Look in a Box. And I'm really want some of those. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 18, 2009)

we do get part of the Nordies exclusive collections but not all of them.

For example, Myer Adelaide last year for Colour Forms didnt receive the lipsticks or pigments.

This year Australia wont be receiving Look in a Box, but I believe we will be receiving everything else (anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).

Also - for Rose Romance Australia didnt receive the quad as it was a Nordies exclusive.

Hope that Helps!


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks MrsMay!! This sucks. I really want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to order them from Nordstrom


----------

